# L'història



## maodeli

Hola,

Quisiera saber por qué debe ser "la història" (regla de femenino i u hi hu átona blabla)
si a mí _l'història_ me suena totalmente bien, a diferencia de l'iogurt (aunque sea masculino)

Un saludo.


----------



## germanbz

maodeli said:


> Hola,
> 
> Quisiera saber por qué debe ser "la història" (regla de femenino i u hi hu átona blabla)
> si a mí _l'història_ me suena totalmente bien, a diferencia de l'iogurt (aunque sea masculino)
> 
> Un saludo.



Jo pense que sovint les convencions ortogràfiques son subjectives i arbitraries. En un moment donat algú o alguns decidixen que estes o aquelles son les regles i prou, com els evangelis, es necessita una regla i es decidix una.

De la mateixa manera, ens podriem demanar per què no fem contracció amb "que" com fan els francesos quan evidentment si fem eixa contracció en la parla i per què es decidí llevar les h finals (per no tindre cap valor fonètic) i en canvi deixar les h inicial (que tampoc en tenen). L'ortografia d'una llengua no es perfecta i les ortografies de la majoria de les llengues donarien per a molta discussió...el que pasa es que precisament en esta llengua el discutir al voltant de l'ortografia.... com diguè En Quixot: "con la iglesia hemos topado...amigo Sancho".


----------



## Agró

"En rigor son posibles y se admiten _l'idea_, _l'unitat_, etc., pero son siempre preferibles las soluciones consignadas arriba (_la idea, la unitat_)".

Això ho diu Badia i Margarit a la seva _Gramática catalana _(Gredos, Madrid, 1985) en una nota a peu de pàgina a propòsit de l'ús de l'apòstrof amb l'article. També afegeix altres exemples on, però, la solució apostrofada sembla menys posible: els noms de les vocals (_la e, la u_, etc.), _la host, la ira, la una_ (hora del rellotge); mots que comencen amb el prefix a- (_la anormalitat_) per a distingirlos dels que no en porten: _la normalitat_, etc.


----------



## ACQM

El tema del iogurt es totalmente distinto, porque aquí la i de iogurt no es realmente una vocal y por eso se dice y se escribe "el iogur".

Sobre "la història"/"l'història" pues lo que dice German. Yo personalmente no digo ni una cosa ni la otra sino una mezcla de las dos. Tal vez, se entiende que si escribes "l'història" no puedes pronunciar la "a" aunque quisieras y eso no es así, hablando rápido nos la comemos, pero cuando hablamos más cuidadamente (como un profesor dando una clase o así) sí que se suele marcar esa "la".


----------



## Elessar

Desconozco si esa excepción al apóstrofe se fundamenta la realidad lingüística oral o escrita de alguno de los dialectos del catalán. Imagino que sí, pues de otro modo no tendría sentido. Si contrastamos la regla con la realidad oral de parte del catalán, sí que parece un tanto arbitraria. En efecto, como se ha sugerido, seguramente a mucha gente catalanohablante le suena bien apostrofar también en esos casos (l’història, etc.). Esas vacilaciones no deben extrañar, pues en la lengua (estoy pensando en el valenciano) existe también la tendencia a no apostrofar el artículo masculino delante de algunas palabras que empiezan por vocal o hache muda: «el home»). En cualquier caso, todos seguimos a nivel escrito la convención o regla ortográfica, y creo que debe ser así.


----------



## Doraemon-

La raó de que davant i- i u- àtones el article femení no s'apostrofi és perquè no s'estalvia res.
Per  exemple davant "Índia" si no es fes contracció (la-Ín-di-a) hi hauria 4  sil·labes, però per economia del llenguatge s'ha quedat en tres,  menjant-se la a (L'Ín-di-a). Durant el pas dels segles aquesta a ha  desaparegut de la pronunciació, cosa que reflectim a l'escrit posant un  apòstrof.
En canvi com hi ha els diftongs 'ai' i 'au' no cal  menjar-se la 'a' per a tenir una síl·laba menys. Ja es pronuncia  "Lahis-tò-ri-a" o "lau-ni-ver-si-tat". No t'estalviaries cap síl·laba  dient "l'his-tò-ri-a" ni "l'u-ni-ver-si-tat", i per això en l'evolució  del català aquesta a s'ha mantingut sempre en la forma oral, mai no ha  desaparegut. Davant vocals fortes o tòniques en canvi no es pot fer cap  diftong i per tant sí que hi ha un benefici en apostrofar (la-ho-ra  -> l'ho-ra ; la-Ín-di-a -> l'Ín-di-a). No es poden pronunciar en  la mateixa síl·laba 'laho-ra' o 'laín-di-a'.
No hi ha res  d'arbitrari, hi ha una lògica molt clara: no s'apostrofa perquè en  l'oral els catalanoparlants continuem dient "laistòria" i no "listòria"  (a tots els dialectes), i ho fem així perquè en cap moment hi ha hagut  la necessitat de menjar-se-la, simplement perquè no es guanyaria res  fent-ho.


----------



## xupxup

Doraemon- said:


> no s'apostrofa perquè en  l'oral els catalanoparlants continuem dient "laistòria" i no "listòria"  (a tots els dialectes)



Discrepo totalment. Hi ha catalanoparlants que diem l'Isabel, l'universitat o l'iglésia, perquè no diem l'església sinó l'iglésia. En un parlar coloquial, eh?


----------



## maodeli

Doraemon- said:


> els catalanoparlants continuem dient "laistòria" i no "listòria"


Supongo que se dice así porque así se debe escribir, pero repito que _listòria_ suena bien y seguramente haya gente que así lo diga, como los ejemplos de xupxup.

Pero bueno, _moltes gràcies a tots_.


----------



## germanbz

xupxup said:


> Discrepo totalment. Hi ha catalanoparlants que diem l'Isabel, l'universitat o l'iglésia, perquè no diem l'església sinó l'iglésia. En un parlar coloquial, eh?



Totalment d'acord. A més personalment pense que es molt arriscat fer afirmacions absolutes i contundents al voltant de la manera de parlar de "tots" els catalanoparlants.

Jo he sentit pronunciar d'una manera totalment natual coses com: /Ja l'ha donada l'histèria../ o coses com /l'hipèrbola/. Un altre tema es que com "s'hauria" de pronunciar, amb tot el que implica el fixar fonètiques correctes i incorrectes. Però que es fa eixa aprostrofació a la llengua parlada en moltes ocasions no hi ha dubte.


----------



## Doraemon-

Si et fixes he dit "els catalanoparlants diem...", i no "TOTS els catalanoparlants...".
També hi ha catalanoparlants que diuen "barcu" en lloc de "vaixell", gent que fa malament els pronoms febles, etc. 
A totes les zones catalanoparlants es manté aquesta regla de mantenir el article "la" davant les vocals febles àtones, i hi ha una bona raó lingüística per a fer-ho, i per això s'ha incorporat a la norma. Que hi ha gent que no ho diu segons la norma... doncs és clar. Això i qualsevol altra cosa, i en qualsevol idioma.


----------



## Doraemon-

En castellà hi ha gent que diu "é asín" en lloc de "es así". Doncs bé...


----------



## germanbz

Doraemon- said:


> En castellà hi ha gent que diu "é asín" en lloc de "es así". Doncs bé...



i probablement en eixes zones de parla castellana algú et podrà dir que eixe /é/ es la representació fonética de (es) es la forma tradicional i dialectal d'aquel lloc.

Eixe castellà de la /é/ podria argumentar-te que en certs territoris de parla catalana es diu /canta/ encara que s'escriu (cantar). La diferència entre certs parlars que s'utilitzen amb cert tipus de menyspreu i altres que es consideren "dialectes acceptats" es purament un convencionalisme i una acceptació de que una divergència en la pronunciació de certs mots es suficentment comú per a considerar-la un dialectisme i no un senyal d'incultura.

No oblidem mai que les llengues es recolzen molt en convencionalismes acceptats o no, pero que no tractem de una ciència com fisica o matematiques.


----------



## ACQM

germanbz said:


> i probablement en eixes zones de parla castellana algú et podrà dir que eixe /é/ es la representació fonética de (es) es la forma tradicional i dialectal d'aquel lloc.
> 
> Eixe castellà de la /é/ podria argumentar-te que en certs territoris de parla catalana es diu /canta/ encara que s'escriu (cantar). La diferència entre certs parlars que s'utilitzen amb cert tipus de menyspreu i altres que es consideren "dialectes acceptats" es purament un convencionalisme i una acceptació de que una divergència en la pronunciació de certs mots es suficentment comú per a considerar-la un dialectisme i no un senyal d'incultura.
> 
> No oblidem mai que les llengues es recolzen molt en convencionalismes acceptats o no, pero que no tractem de una ciència com fisica o matematiques.



Molt d'acord amb tu. Però fixa't que en català sembla que l'ortografia tendeix a fer escriure tot allò que "es pot pronunciar" i "permetre" que algunes coses no es pronunciin, com la r de cantar o la a de "la història". A vegades, els nens catalans pregunten per què escrivim l'erra de cantar si és muda, doncs perquè els valencians (i altres) sí que la diuen. Per tant, podriem dir perquè escrivim la "la" de "la història" doncs perquè molt gent la diu, tot i que en parlars regionals o "relaxats" alguns no la diguin.

Quan dic relaxats no em fico amb ningú, tots ens relaxem, tots parlem de vegades sense gaire cura i sovint això comporta que ens mengem lletres o les modifiquem.


----------



## Harosn

ACQM said:


> Molt d'acord amb tu. Però fixa't que en català sembla que l'ortografia tendeix a fer escriure tot allò que "es pot pronunciar" i "permetre" que algunes coses no es pronunciin, com la r de cantar o la a de "la història". A vegades, els nens catalans pregunten per què escrivim l'erra de cantar si és muda, doncs perquè els valencians (i altres) sí que la diuen. Per tant, podriem dir perquè escrivim la "la" de "la història" doncs perquè molt gent la diu, tot i que en parlars regionals o "relaxats" alguns no la diguin.
> 
> Quan dic relaxats no em fico amb ningú, tots ens relaxem, tots parlem de vegades sense gaire cura i sovint això comporta que ens mengem lletres o les modifiquem.



Els valencians solem parlar "millor" en eixe sentit, quan s'escriu una "o" pronunciem una "o" i no una "u", si la paraula s'escriu acabada en erra, pronunciem la erra, i no tenim confusions entre la "e" i la "a" ni entre la "b" i la "v" per pronunciar. Això és perquè el català occidental és més tradicional o almenys així ho tinc entés i ha fet menys canvis, encara que també podria ser que hi haja influït el fet que al segle d'or de la literatura catalana quasi tots els autors són valencians. A València no tindria sentit el programa de la TV3 "El gran dictat" perquè escrivim tal com sona.


----------

